# SGM Parker's Infinite Insights package deal!!!



## MSTCNC (May 9, 2012)

http://www.awma.com/productdetail/4812-ed-parkers-kenpo-6-book-box-set.html

Hey now, Peeps! Been reasearching this for a few weeks. And, this is, by far, a STEAL of a deal! 

Basically, you're getting all five books AND the encylopedia for $79.95 (plus S&H). That the price of only five books. So, if you think about it... one of the II books is free!

Hope that this helps someone else out!

{salute}

P.S. This DOES NOT qualify for an additional Wholesale discout... just FYI!


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 9, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up and yes that is a deal!


----------

